# Certification of CPC-H and -P??



## AmandaW (Jul 12, 2009)

Do you go through a different course than CPC, to take the CPC-H and 
CPC-P?  Do we just get those study guides and then register for the test or what?  AND have y'all heard rather or not we have to get re-certified when ICD-10 comes out?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 12, 2009)

I do not know about the course as I did not take one, I knoe the study guides were very different when I took the test.  Yes you will need to re-certify for ICD-10 this is posted on the AAPC web site.  You will be required to take an on-line exam, and you will be given 2 years to pass.


----------



## cawthon1 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Morgan*



AmandaW said:


> Do you go through a different course than CPC, to take the CPC-H and
> CPC-P?  Do we just get those study guides and then register for the test or what?  AND have y'all heard rather or not we have to get re-certified when ICD-10 comes out?



If you took the coding courses you should be able to take any of the test.  The tests are different because of the modifiers.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 13, 2009)

It is not just the modifiers, the CPC-H has a section on chargemaster and the application and meaning of revenue codes, also the E&M is completely different.  I tell people that if you have never worked in an outpaient setting and do not know what the chargemaster is or does then the exam will have questions which you may find difficult if not impossible to answer.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 13, 2009)

*CPC-H and CPMA*

Deb, I am hoping to take the CPC-H exam in the fall and I loved the info you just gave Amanda. I took the course for the CPC exam years ago but I do have the CPC-H study guide. Do you have any more info that might be helpful for me for the exam? I work at a very small rural CAH and I have been here for 5 years. I do the coding for everything here so I know a little about a lot, if you know what I mean. It's the critical access part that scares me when it comes to the exam. Also, if you don't mind me asking your advice on something else....I am considering taking the NAMAS 2 day workshop in order to become CPMA certified. My hospital won't pay for it (as we are barely bankrupt and trying to hang on to our jobs as it is) so I would have to pay for it myself. They have also told me that I am not eligible for a raise of any type for at least 9 months. Do you think I should do it anyway? I want the extra info for myself in order to become a more well rounded coder, but I am torn because I also think that if I am going to go through all of that and pay myself, then I should be rewarded financially accordingly. Am I hoping too high? Should I just do it anyway? I only ask you because after seeing your posts for so long, I trust your instinct.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank You Leslie for your vote of confidence.   If you have been working outpatient for awhile then the exam should not be a problem.  You need to know the UB04 fields and the information they require.  Especially the condition codes and how that affects the payment.  There was an entire section on my exam that had very detailed questions about the chargemaster and its role also how coding fits into the whole picture in a facility setting, in otherwords what do the other departments do and how does that affect the UB04.  The critical access part I do not recall being an issue.  Just remember that the coding is the same, the critical access has to do with the reimbursement.  You may need to know how many beds it takes to qualify for critical access, I do recall some questions along that line, so knowing the difference between critical access, rural access, FQHC, and acute care, in terms of how do they qualify for that title.   For me the exam was just another day at the office so to speak, all of the questions were compeletly relevant to my job.  Since you work in critical access however you may want to study up on APCs (OPPS), That was a big deal on my exam.  You need to know all about the outpatient code editor (OCE) and what it does.    That is what I remember as the highlights.  The medical terminology section is not as easy as you may think, some of the terms they came up with were pretty obscure.  However I used my ICD-9 book on a couple and found the term in the alpha and then from the tabular I was able to figure out the body part and ultimately the definition.  
From what you have said, if it were me I would go for the CPC-H cert for now, with that then you may be able to pick up some remote coding as it makes you more marketable to have hospital and physician certs.  Then I would maybe consider waiting for ICD-10 CM for the auditing portion.   This will give you time to start now preparing for ICD-10 CM and be the first one out of the gate with that credential for auditing which will be even more valuable.  I do not see the critical access hospital wanting to pay more because you have CPMA, they should however be encouraging the CPC-H and be willing to give a pay increase.  I think you should be well rounded as a coder, but with a new code set just around the corner it might be wise to wait for some certifications.  I hope this helps in some way, good luck on the exam and let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks so much for your advice. I think I will take the CPC-H exam this fall, then, and give it my best shot. That terminology part is a great idea. Very clever..lol! I have been doing some research about OPPS but as it does not apply to us here, it is hard to know what is relevant and how to apply it to coding, same with the OCE. My 3M software still shows the OPPS edits but they have little meaning to me thus far in my coding career. I have little knowledge about the billing part as well, as we don't get much feedback from our billing department here. It is based at another site an hour away. The UB04 I am trying to learn on my own but I could use some help with that adn condition codes. The chargemaster, I have a basic understanding of but the one we have here is is just now being "re-created" and they are having many issues with it. I am familiar with the revenue cycle and how it all fits together but I definitely could use some work on the OPPS and OCE end of it. Can you recomend any sites that might be helpful in that? I have been surfing around the CMS website and have found some great stuff but a lot of it is very "wordy" and I really need something that will help me tie it all together, as you said, but I could really use a better resource if you know of any. Again, thanks so much for your input. It means a lot to me and really helped me make a decision on what to do.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 13, 2009)

I will look up some things and PM you you with some links.  I think your decision is a good one and will serve you well.   There is a great CMS transmittal on the OCE which is packed with info not only on the OCE but also on OPPS in general, I will find the link and send to you.  Also the UB04 manual which I have laying around on my desktop somewhere,  is very good.  I will find the link for that as well.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow, thanks so much!! It is very much appreciated!!


----------



## AmandaW (Jul 13, 2009)

Debra, if there are so many different factors with the CPC-H as far as the things that you mentioned, where do we go to learn that information?  I tried to teach MYSELF for the CPC exam and ordered the study guide but I missed out on so much fundamental information and failed the test initially, but then took a local instructor's course and passed first time around after taking that 3 month course.  I remember briefly touching the revenue codes and all that, maybe I need to look back at my workbook from the class and see if I can find info about that.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 13, 2009)

I was working in the outpatient field when I learned everything, however having said that, note that none of this was taught to me I had to research everything out, I burned up the web looking for everything I could get.  But once I had the information, I was able to use it as a part of my job to put all the pieces together.  I will send you the same links I send to Leslie and see if that helps.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 14, 2009)

mitchellde said:


> I will look up some things and PM you you with some links.  I think your decision is a good one and will serve you well.   There is a great CMS transmittal on the OCE which is packed with info not only on the OCE but also on OPPS in general, I will find the link and send to you.  Also the UB04 manual which I have laying around on my desktop somewhere,  is very good.  I will find the link for that as well.



Good morning Deb,

I found that OCE transmittal and also a webinar on the cms site and did it yesterday. You were right, lots of info. I would love to get may hands on the UB04 manual of yours though, if the offer still stands. Thanks again for guiding me the right way. Have a great week!


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 14, 2009)

I will get it to you, we are have some wicked storms here today and the internet is have issues.  I will try to get that out before the next hit if I can.


----------



## AmandaW (Jul 14, 2009)

Deb, I'm sure it will help!  Thank you!  I also work in an Outpatient Clinic (Hematology/Oncology).  We're having some crazy storms here in LR too!  Man!


----------



## kevbshields (Jul 14, 2009)

My preparation for both the CPC-H and CPC-P was a combination of work experience on those side, coupled with use of the study guides and additional independent study using personal resources.

Generally speaking, the study guides framed my endeavor.  I used the information therein to research parts of the exams I was unfamiliar with or had no exposure to.  You'd be surprised at how much "sheltering" can be done to a coder over the course of time.  

In my area, there are plenty of physician-based coding prep academic and review courses, but nearly (and probably indeed) nothing for hospital or payer-based coders.  On-the-job training is the best they might hope for.  What's sad is that we have multiple coding programs available in the metro area, but few choices for coders interested in the hospital, payer or other environments.  

It is possible to successfully complete the CPC-H and/or CPC-P through independent study.  However, I believe the individual must want the credentials pretty badly to follow-through on the independent study.  You might also look into pursuing a study group through your local chapter.  Even if you can't necessarily gain a moderator out of it, you can network with those having similar interests and possibly get subject matter experts to assist now and again.

Good luck to you.  I hope all works out well.


----------



## Alta (Jul 14, 2009)

*To Mitchelled:*

Thanks for all the info you posted about the CPC-H exam.  Could you possibly post the links that you are sending to Leslie, or could you send them also to me?  I am starting to study for the CPC-H also and don't quite know where to begin, but those things are definitely what I need to study up on.


----------



## Alta (Jul 14, 2009)

*AAPC Practice exams*

I was checking out the online practice exams.  Why isn't there one for CPC-H?  Anyone know?


----------



## mstyus (Sep 24, 2009)

*CPC exam*

I know you guys were talking about getting credentials in different specialties , but by any chance do any one have Carol Buck CPC practice exam and if so is it possible that i can buy it from someone . Thanks very much


----------

